# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Sharky

## Kitten

Took some photos of Sharky last night as I was doing a water change on his tub. He's gotten so big in the 3 months I've had him.  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

WOW!!! Kitten be has grown quite a bit since the first pics you took of him. He looks great.  :Smile:

----------


## Kitten

> WOW!!! Kitten be has grown quite a bit since the first pics you took of him. He looks great.


For some reason I overlooked your comment. He use to barely fit in that deli cup and now he's about the size of it! He's growing like a weed! :3

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I think Budgetts are really cool. I saw one at the Cin. City Reptile expo and wanted to get it, but didn,t. :Frown:

----------


## Tyler

I was goin to get a budget instead of my pyxie but decided against it still want one really bad

----------


## Kitten

> I think Budgetts are really cool. I saw one at the Cin. City Reptile expo and wanted to get it, but didn't.


I think he or she? is really neat too. Sharky has such a voracious appetite and anytime I go near his/her tub s/he seems to ALWAYS be begging for food! You should have gotten it! :P




> I was goin to get a budget instead of my pyxie but decided against it still want one really bad


Awww, well I own both and I must saw a Budgetts is like an aquatic Pyxie - full of attitude and ALWAYS wanting to eat!

----------


## Tyler

That's awesome to hear it'll have to be my next purchase!

----------

